# Fitness and fine BG levels



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2009)

I was thinking about fitness and how long, sustained fitness over a period of years might help to balance out levels. MikeP is very fit and can eat anything and has excellent levels. I am not as fit as I was (I'm getting there, but also getting older!), but have been very fit for many years, and find that my first year of diabetes has not been fraught with huge spikes and swinging levels. I guess it must be to do with the metabolism and how being constantly active at a high level makes the whole of the body's systems work so much better.

Or am I just lucky in this respect?


----------



## Metal Man (Jun 27, 2009)

Northerner said:


> I was thinking about fitness and how long, sustained fitness over a period of years might help to balance out levels. MikeP is very fit and can eat anything and has excellent levels. I am not as fit as I was (I'm getting there, but also getting older!), but have been very fit for many years, and find that my first year of diabetes has not been fraught with huge spikes and swinging levels. I guess it must be to do with the metabolism and how being constantly active at a high level makes the whole of the body's systems work so much better.
> 
> Or am I just lucky in this respect?



Hi Northerner, I think you're right there! I've always been very fit & active, exercising strenuously, huge appetite, & after being diagnosed 13 months ago I've never had any problems, levels always good, eating whatever (within reason! nothing I wouldn't eat before!) I do notice levels a bit higher on rest days but there aren't many of them so keeping active is the way forward!!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 28, 2009)

again i have to agree that exercise should be one of the most integral parts of your diabetes control. i have superb levels and would say if you are gonna try and go the low/no carbs route then try the exercise route first to see if it works for you


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jun 28, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> again i have to agree that exercise should be one of the most integral parts of your diabetes control. i have superb levels and would say if you are gonna try and go the low/no carbs route then try the exercise route first to see if it works for you



This sounds like a No/Low Carb bash AGAIN  Mike !!! I do the Minimal Carbs route and do at least 2 hours of Aerobics everyday !!!!  sometimes even more than that and also my poor dog gets walked to death . It is possible to restrict Carbs and still have to energy to move off the couch you know !!


----------



## mikep1979 (Jun 28, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> This sounds like a Now/Low Carb bash AGAIN  Mike !!! I do the Minimal Carbs route and do at least 2 hours of Aerobics everyday !!!!  sometimes even more than that and also my poor dog gets walked to death . It is possible to restrict Carbs and still have to energy to move off the couch you know !!



not at all am. i was meerly pointing out that there is a way to eat carbs and to still have good levels. it is called exercise and yes i do know you happen to do a lot of aerobic and walking the dog and as i have said in numerous other threads diabetes is an individual thing.


----------

